# bed frame/furniture dilemma



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

so here's the situation. when i got here a couple of months ago, the hubby and i ran out and bought a mattress. the stress of trying to figure out the entire bed was too much at the time since hubby has to spend every work week in Saudi. so we settled on taking one afternoon shopping for the mattress together and then i could pick whatever nice bed frame i liked best later.

well the problem is we bought a 200 x 200 cm mattress. i know the standard is generally 180 x 200 but i didn't think it would be next to impossible to get a decent, simple, frame for the 2 x 2 metre. we picked that because it was the closest to a north american king which was what we knew we wanted.

anyway, i have tried the following to no avail. what few beds i found were all of seriously hideous over-the-top designs. i just want a simple, wood, platform thing, would have bought from ikea but turns out they don't make them for 2 x 2.

the one
united
avenue
homes r us
home centre
id design
q living
dubizzle for weeks
king koil
intercoil
crate & barrel
pan emirates
all the furniture places at MoE
falaknaz/habitat

i haven't bothered with ligne rosset or other high flyers as i won't pay their prices.

anyone have a suggestion on a place i might be missing?

alternatively, i could look at having one custom built but have no idea how to find a good carpenter who would do it for a decent price [meaning under 4000 aed].

any suggestion is much appreciated!!!


----------



## ynatt869 (Jan 23, 2012)

There is a kind of furniture market near Al Karama Bus station. 8-10 number of furniture shops and i think they can make bed of any dimensions/design etc.


----------

